# Class Axe



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Good morning all!! Class Axe in Kemptville, just outside of Ottawa, is having a "garage sale" on Saturday September 18. Could very well be worth the drive out. He has a lot of Getsch guitars as well as some lefty models.

Brian


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to go check this out.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Just one bump to remind those in and around Ottawa/Kemptville of the Classe Axe (Gretsch) garage sale this Saturday. Starts at 1000.

B


----------

